# Yes another Title Deeds question!



## ianinchatham (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello everyone .....when buying an apartment in a nice complex,which I hope to be doing in about 18months or so,does one have to hand over the full amount of the purchase price or a deposit before getting ones hands on the Title Deeds..??...having spent God knows how long trawling through all the excellent advice and info on here I'm still worried about getting ripped off,and to me the whole buying process looks like a complete minefield ....I suppose like most people I'm ultra cautious and carefull when it comes to handing over my dosh in situations like this....


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

I would imagine the simple answer is that the property should be free of all financial liabilities prior to the title deeds being issued in your name....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Is it a resale and has it got separate title deeds?


----------



## ianinchatham (Apr 22, 2012)

Resale.


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

Make sure you use a good lawyer, they will ensure that title deeds are available and will get transferred to your name/names upon completion, but you will have to hand over full amount to lawyer for completion anyway. Did it last year, with teh right lawyer/agent it was a breeze.


----------



## Martyn1967 (Aug 18, 2015)

We just purchased house. When we were with our solicitor she called the sellers solicitors and got them to fax over copy of title deeds so she could check them through. She had them within the hour of asking. It's very important to get a good solicitor but also a estate agent you can trust. We used Paphos Properties. Lady called Gloria who was amazing and made sure everything you wanted you got.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I assume the title deeds are actually available? If not don't touch it.
If they are then your lawyer will deal with everything for you including getting the title deeds transferred into your name. At the moment title deeds are half price so now is a good time to buy.


----------



## ianinchatham (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------

